# Free Slot Car Table! Just come and get it! So Cal



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

It's time I do some garage cleaning, and one thing I need to clear out are (2) 4'x8' slot car track tables I made awhile back. Pics of the tables are shown in the following thread:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=171878

There is no track included - it is pretty much just the tables with the legs. Most if not all of the wiring has been removed from the table for use elsewhere. The tables are set-up to be used in an "L" configuration. They could be used separately, but I have rounded some of the corners. There are some holes drilled in the top to drop-down track power. I think the drivers station boxes are mostly intact, and will be included. 

I'm in Orange County in California, and these are free to any Hobby Talk Member who has access to a truck and come pick them up. If someone is local and is thinking about building a large track, these tables can save you a few bucks for sure.

This pic basically shows the table. Contact me if you have any questions or want to come by and see the tables.



Jeff


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Make any progress on the other track ?

Was looking pretty sweet last I saw...


----------

